# Software > OpenWrt >  WRT & openwrt - b mode only? (solved)

## ted007

Ξερει καποιος πως εινια δυνατον στο OPENWRT να παιζει μονο σε b καναλια και οχι στα g.

Οταν κανω wl rateset 
μου δινει ως αποτελεσμα μεχρι και το 54 !!!

και οταν βαζω 
wl rateset 5.5b 11b 
παλι το ιδιο μου κανει ...μεχρι 54 ....!!!


any help???

----------


## warchief

Αν το κάνεις με fixed rate δεν σε βολεύει?
Για παράδειγμα

wl rate 5.5

----------


## ted007

το εχω ηδη στα 11
αλλα οτι και να γινει παιζει (στα scan τουλαχιστον ) μεχρι τα 54 

αρα και σε G mode...  ::   ::

----------


## mapas

wl gmode LegacyB
...
gmode Set the 54g Mode (LegacyB|Auto||GOnly|BDeferred|Performance|LRS|Afterburner)

----------


## ted007

εγινε....ευχαριστω!!!

τωρα δινει με το wl rateset

rateset 1b 2b 5.5b 11b 

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Τα basic rates πως αλλάζουν;

Θέλω 1b 2b 5.5 11

το rateset δεν φαίνεται να πιάνει..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τα basic rates πως αλλάζουν;
> 
> Θέλω 1b 2b 5.5 11
> 
> το rateset δεν φαίνεται να πιάνει..




```
[email protected]:/# wl 
Usage: wl [-a|i <adapter>] [-hu] <command> [arguments] 

  -a, -i        adapter name or number 
  -h, -u        this message 

ver     get version information 

up      reinitialize and mark adapter up (operational) 

down    reset and mark adapter down (disabled) 

out     mark adapter down but do not reset hardware(disabled) 
        On dualband cards, cards must be bandlocked before use. 

clk     set board clock state. return error for set_clk attempt if the driver is 
 not down 
        0: clock off 
        1: clock on 

restart Restart driver.  Driver must already be down. 


reboot  Reboot platform 

ucflags Get/Set ucode flags 

radio   Set the radio on or off. 
        "on" or "off" 

dump    print driver software state and chip registers to stdout 

srdump  print contents of SPROM to stdout 

nvdump  print nvram variables to stdout 

nvset   set an nvram variable 
        name=value (no spaces around '=') 


nvget   get the value of an nvram variable 


revinfo get hardware revision information 


msglevel 
        set driver console debugging message bitvector 
        type 'wl msglevel ?' for values 

PM      set driver power management mode: 
        0: CAM (constantly awake) 
        1: PS  (power-save) 

wake    set driver power-save mode sleep state: 
        0: core-managed 
        1: awake 

promisc set promiscuous mode ethernet address reception 
        0 - disable 
        1 - enable 

monitor set monitor mode 
        0 - disable 
        1 - enable active monitor mode (interface still operates) 

frag    Set the fragmentation threshhold.  (integer [256, 2346]) 

rts     Set the RTS threshhold. (integer [0, 2347]) 

cwmin   Set the cwmin.  (integer [1, 255]) 

cwmax   Set the cwmax.  (integer [256, 2047]) 

srl     Set the short retry limit.  (integer [1, 255]) 

lrl     Set the long retry limit.  (integer [1, 255]) 

rate    force a fixed rate: 
        valid values for 802.11a are (6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54) 
        valid values for 802.11b are (1, 2, 5.5, 11) 
        valid values for 802.11g are (1, 2, 5.5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54) 
        -1 (default) means automatically determine the best rate 

mrate   force a fixed multicast rate: 
        valid values for 802.11a are (6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54) 
        valid values for 802.11b are (1, 2, 5.5, 11) 
        valid values for 802.11g are (1, 2, 5.5, 6, 9, 11, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54) 
        -1 (default) means automatically determine the best rate 

infra   Set Infrastructure mode: 0 (IBSS) or 1 (Infra BSS) 

ap      Set AP mode: 0 (STA) or 1 (AP) 

bssid   Get the BSSID value, error if STA and not associated 

channel Set the channel: 
        valid channels for 802.11b/g (2.4GHz band) are 1 through 14 
        valid channels for 802.11a  (5 GHz band) are: 
                36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 
                100, 104, 108, 112, 116,120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140, 
                149, 153, 157, 161, 
                184, 188, 192, 196, 200, 204, 208, 212, 216 

tssi    Get the tssi value from radio 

txpwr   Set tx power in milliwatts.  Range [1, 84]. 

txpathpwr 
        Turn the tx path power on or off on 2050 radios 

powerindex 
        Set the transmit power for A band(0-63). 
        -1 - default value 

atten   Set the transmit attenuation for B band. Args: bb radio txctl1. 
        auto to revert to automatic control 

phyreg  Get/Set a phy register. 

radioreg 
        Get/Set a radio register. 

shmem   Get/Set a shared memory location. 

macreg  Get/Set any mac registers(include IHR and SB) 
        macreg offset size[2,4] [value] 

antdiv  Set antenna diversity for rx 
        0 - force use of antenna 0 
        1 - force use of antenna 1 
        3 - automatic selection of antenna diversity 

txant   Set the transmit antenna 
        0 - force use of antenna 0 
        1 - force use of antenna 1 
        3 - use the RX antenna selection that was in force during 
            the most recently received good PLCP header 

plcphdr Set the plcp header. 
        "long" or "auto" or "debug" 

phytype Get phy type 

scbdump print driver scb state to stdout 

ratedump 
        print driver rate selection tunables and 
        per-scb state to stdout, valid scb values are 
        0 through NSCB-1 

rateparam 
        set driver rate selection tunables 
        arg 1: tunable id 
        arg 2: tunable value 

wepstatus 
        Set or Get WEP status 
        wepstatus [on|off] 

primary_key 
        Set or get index of primary key 

addwep  Set an encryption key.  The key must be 5, 13 or 16 bytes long, or 
        10, 26, 32, or 64 hex digits long.  The encryption algorithm is 
        automatically selected based on the key size. keytype is accepted 
        only when key length is 16 bytes/32 hex digits and specifies 
        whether AES-OCB or AES-CCM encryption is used. Default is ccm. 
        addwep <keyindex> <keydata> [ocb | ccm] [notx] [xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx] 

rmwep   Remove the encryption key at the specified key index. 

wep     Set WEP options. 
        wl wep [options] 
        [on|enable|1]   enable WEP 
        [off|disable|0] disable WEP 
        [sw|software]   perform WEP in software 
        [hw|hardware]   perform WEP in hardware 

tkip    Set TKIP options. 
        wl tkip [options] 
        [on|enable|1]   enable TKIP 
        [off|disable|0] disable TKIP 
        [sw|software]   perform TKIP in software 
        [hw|hardware]   perform TKIP in hardware 

aes     Set AES options. 
        wl aes [options] 
        [on|enable|1]   enable AES 
        [off|disable|0] disable AES 
        [sw|software]   perform AES in software 
        [hw|hardware]   perform AES in hardware 

keys    Prints a list of the current WEP keys 

txiv    Print Tx IV for key at specified key index. 

wsec_test 
        Generate wsec errors 
        wsec_test <test_type> <keyindex|xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx> 
        type 'wl wsec_test ?' for test_types 

tkip_countermeasures 
        Enable or disable TKIP countermeasures (TKIP-enabled AP only) 
        0 - disable 
        1 - enable 

wsec_restrict 
        Drop unencrypted packets if WSEC is enabled 
        0 - disable 
        1 - enable 

eap     restrict traffic to 802.1X packets until 802.1X authorization succeeds 
        0 - disable 
        1 - enable 

authorize 
        restrict traffic to 802.1X packets until 802.1X authorization succeeds 

deauthorize 
        do not restrict traffic to 802.1X packets until 802.1X authorization suc 
ceeds 

deauthenticate 
        deauthenticate a STA from the AP with optional reason code (AP ONLY) 

wsec    wireless security bit vector 
        1 - WEP enabled 
        2 - TKIP enabled 
        4 - AES enabled 
        8 - WSEC in software 

wpa_auth 
        WPA authorization mode 
        [none|0]        none 
        [unspecified|1] WPA 802.1X 
        [psk|2]         WPA PSK 
        [disable|255]   disable WPA 

scan    Initiate an active scan across all channels. 
        Optional SSID argument specifies a particular SSID to scan. 
        With no SSID argument, a broadcast SSID scan is performed. 

passive Puts scan engine into passive mode 

regulatory 
        Get/Set regulatory domain mode (802.11d). Driver must be down. 

spect   Get/Set 802.11h Spectrum Management mode. 

scanresults 
        Return results from last scan. 

assoc   Print information about current network association. 
        (also known as "status") 

status  Print information about current network association. 
        (also known as "assoc") 

disassoc 
        Disassociate from the current BSS/IBSS. 

chanlist 
        Return valid channels for the current settings. 

channels 
        Return valid channels for the current settings. 

channels_in_country 
        Return valid channels for the country specified. 
        Arg 1 is the country abbreviation 
        Arg 2 is the band(a or b) 

curpower 
        Return current tx power settings 

scansuppress 
        Suppress all scans for testing. 
        0 - allow scans 
        1 - suppress scans 

evm     Start an EVM test on the given channel, or stop EVM test. 
        Arg 1 is channel number 1-14, or "off" or 0 to stop the test. 
        Arg 2 is optional rate (1, 2, 5.5 or 11) 

rateset Returns or sets the supported and basic rateset, (b) indicates basic 
        With no args, returns the rateset. Args are 
        rateset "default" | "all" | <arbitrary rateset> 
                default - driver defaults 
                all - all rates are basic rates 
                arbitrary rateset - list of rates 
        List of rates are in Mbps and each rate is optionally followed 
        by "(b)" or "b" for a Basic rate. Example: 1(b) 2b 5.5 11 
        At least one rate must be Basic for a legal rateset. 

roam_trigger 
        Set the roam trigger RSSI threshold.  (integer) 

roam_delta 
        Set the roam candidate qualification delta.  (integer) 

roam_scan_period 
        Set the roam candidate qualification delta.  (integer) 

suprates 
        Returns or sets the 11g override for the supported rateset 
        With no args, returns the rateset. Args are a list of rates, 
        or 0 or -1 to specify an empty rateset to clear the override. 
        List of rates are in Mbps, example: 1 2 5.5 11 

scan_channel_time 
        Get/Set scan channel time 

scan_unassoc_time 
        Get/Set unassociated scan channel dwell time 

scan_home_time 
        Get/Set scan home channel dwell time 

scan_passive_time 
        Get/Set passive scan channel dwell time 

scan_nprobes 
        Get/Set scan parameter for number of probes to use per channel scanned 

prb_resp_timeout 
        Get/Set probe response timeout 

channel_qa 
        Get last channel quality measurment 

channel_qa_start 
        Start a channel quality measurment 

country Select Country code for use with 802.11d 
        Use either long name or abbreviation from ISO 3166. 
        Use 'wl country list' for the complete list. 

locale  OBSOLETE: use "wl country" 
        Select the country: 
        Worldwide 
        Thailand 
        Israel 
        Jordan 
        China 
        Japan 
        USA/Canada/ANZ 
        Europe 
        USAlow 
        JapanHigh 
        All 

join    Join a specified network SSID. 
        Join syntax is: join <ssid> [key xxxxx] [imode bss|ibss] [amode open|shared] 

ssid    Set or get the current SSID. 
        Setting will initiate an assoication attempt if in infrastructure mode, 
        or join/creation of an IBSS if in IBSS mode, 
        or creation of a BSS if in AP mode. 

mac     Set or get the list of source MAC address matches. 
        wl mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ...] 
        To Clear the list: wl mac none 

macmode Set the mode of the MAC list. 
        0 - Disable MAC address matching. 
        1 - Deny association to stations on the MAC list. 
        2 - Allow association to stations on the MAC list. 

wds     Set or get the list of WDS member MAC addresses. 
        Set using a space separated list of MAC addresses. 
         wl wds xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx [xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ...] 

lazywds Set or get "lazy" WDS mode (dynamically grant WDS membership to anyone). 

noise   Get noise (moving average) right after tx in dBm 

fqacurcy 
        Manufacturing test: set frequency accuracy mode. 
        freqacuracy syntax is: fqacurcy <channel> 
        Arg is channel number 1-14, or 0 to stop the test. 

crsuprs Manufacturing test: set carrier suppression mode. 
        carriersuprs syntax is: crsuprs <channel> 
        Arg is channel number 1-14, or 0 to stop the test. 

int     Interrupt Test - remember to precede by 'wl down' and follow by 'wl up' 

lbt     Loopback Test - remember to precede by 'wl down' and follow by 'wl up' 

band    Returns or sets the current band 
        auto - auto switch between available bands (default) 
        a - force use of 802.11a band 
        b - force use of 802.11b band 

bands   Return the list of available 802.11 bands 

phylist Return the list of available phytypes 

shortslot 
        Get/Set 11g Short Slot Timing mode. (-1=auto, 0=long, 1=short) 

shortslot_override 
        Get/Set 11g Short Slot Timing mode override. (-1=auto, 0=long, 1=short) 

shortslot_restrict 
        Get/Set AP Restriction on associations for 11g Short Slot Timing capable 
 STAs. 
        0 - Do not restrict association based on ShortSlot capability 
        1 - Restrict association to STAs with ShortSlot capability 

ignore_bcns 
        AP only (G mode): Check for beacons without NONERP element (0=Examine be 
acons, 1=Ignore beacons) 

pktcnt  Get the summary of good and bad packets. 

upgrade Upgrade the firmware on an embedded device 

gmode   Set the 54g Mode (LegacyB|Auto||GOnly|BDeferred|Performance|LRS|Afterburner) 

gmode_protection 
        Get G protection mode. (0=disabled, 1=enabled) 

gmode_protection_control 
        Get/Set 11g protection mode control alg. (0=always off, 1=monitor local 
association, 2=monitor overlapping BSS) 

gmode_protection_cts 
        Get/Set 11g protection type to CTS (0=disable, 1=enable) 

gmode_protection_override 
        Get/Set 11g protection mode override. (-1=auto, 0=disable, 1=enable) 

legacy_erp 
        Get/Set 11g legacy ERP inclusion (0=disable, 1=enable) 

scb_timeout 
        AP only: inactivity timeout value for authenticated stas 

assoclist 
        AP only: Get the list of associated MAC addresses. 

rssi    Get the current RSSI val, for an AP you must specify the mac addr of the STA 

isup    Get driver operational state (0=down, 1=up) 

fasttimer 
        Get/Set High frequency watchdog timeout (tx_power) [15 sec] 

slowtimer 
        Get/Set Low frequency watchdog timeout (nrssislope) [60 sec] 

glacialtimer 
        Get/Set Very Low frequency watchdog timeout (measurelo) [120 sec] 

radar   Enable/Disable radar 

rssidump 
        Dump rssi values from aci scans 

interference 
        Get/Set interference mitigation mode. Choices are: 
        0 = none 
        1 = non wlan 
        2 = wlan manual 
        3 = wlan automatic 

aciargs Get/Set various aci tuning parameters.  Choices are: 
        enter:  CRS glitch trigger level to start detecting ACI 
        exit:   CRS glitch trigger level to exit ACI mode 
        glitch  Seconds interval between ACI scans when glitchcount is continuou 
sly high 
        spin:   Num microsecs to delay between rssi samples 
        Usage: wl aciargs [enter x][exit x][spin x][glitch x] 

frameburst 
        Disable/Enable frameburst mode 

pwr_percent 
        Get/Set power output percentage 

wet     Get/Set wireless ethernet bridging mode 

dtim    Get/Set DTIM 

peer_mac 
        Get WDS peer MAC address 

wpa_sup Get WDS peer MAC address 

measure_req 
        Send an 802.11h measurement request. 
        Usage: wl measure_req <type> <target MAC addr> 
        Measurement types are: TPC, Basic, CCA, RPI 
        Target MAC addr format is xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx 

quiet   Send an 802.11h quiet command. 
        Usage: wl quiet <TBTTs until start>, <duration (in TUs)>, <offset (in TUs)> 


csa     Send an 802.11h channel switch anouncement 
        Usage wl csa <mode> <when (in TBTTs)> <channel> 


constraint 
        Send an 802.11h Power Constraint IE 
        Usage: wl constraint 1-255 db
```

Here!  ::  Το rateset ειναι αλλα???  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Τα basic rates πως αλλάζουν;
> 
> Θέλω 1b 2b 5.5 11
> 
> το rateset δεν φαίνεται να πιάνει..




```
[email protected]:~# wl rateset
rateset : [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
[email protected]:~# wl rateset 1b 2b 5.5 11
[email protected]:~# wl rateset
rateset : [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) ]
```

----------


## NetTraptor

@Acynonix: Το είδα... αλλά νομίζω ότι έπιασες το νόημα... Δοκίμασε και κάτι άλλο άσχετο διότι αυτό το γκαβαδι το WRT δεν έχει κανόνες από ότι φαίνεται... ΑΝ βρεις κάποια παράμετρο για τα basic rates με nvram show... γράψε κάτω την default ρύθμιση και χτύπα εκεί μπας και πετύχει...

Μπακαλική I know  ::  ... αλλά μόνο για τέτοια είναι το WRT και ας έχω 2 από δαυτα!

----------


## tlogic

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι είναι τα basic rates ?

----------


## trendy

Στα basic rates μπορείς να στείλεις broadcast και unicast πακέτα. Στις άλλες 2 επιλογές που υπάρχουν (yes/no) ή δε στέλνεις καθόλου σε αυτό το rate (no) ή στέλνεις unicast μόνο (yes).

----------

